
How Tim Ferriss used Evernote to write The 4-Hour Body - bjonathan
http://blog.evernote.com/2010/12/21/how-tim-ferriss-used-evernote-to-write-the-4-hour-body/
======
desigooner
For some reason, this post seems more of a 'you scratch my back and I scratch
yours' rather than insightful.

